# Gypsum



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very interesting soil amendment that has been around for hundreds of years....heres Agweb on "Secrets of the soil".

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...ts_of_the_soil/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I especially like the statement: "Norton says he is worried that future regulations could create a scenario where "it could be illegal for nutrients to leave your farm.""

If I have nutrients leaving my farm, I am just p**sing away money. And, maybe, screwing up my neighbor.

Ralph


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Have been reading about gypsum and would like to try some. Any info on where to get it and what price. Was also wondering if it has to be worked in since I notill.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

steve in IN said:


> Have been reading about gypsum and would like to try some. Any info on where to get it and what price. Was also wondering if it has to be worked in since I notill.


Good questions...I am going to check with my local co-op and see what kind of info they can give me.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Local BTO was using gypsum years ago to fight compaction, it most likely works if your not out there mudding the crop in, mudding the crop out, then using a big 4 wheel drive tractor with triples to drag the trucks out of the field as well. Same BTO also has some of the weediest corn I've seen, again.

I might ask our seed rep about it though, but I'm not sure we need more calcium in our soils. Always need mag lime when we need it, also some guys in the area were using chicken litter for fertilizer but from what I was told they stopped when calcium levels started getting too high.


----------

